# rb30 to rb25det



## minimefx (Dec 22, 2004)

Does anybody know if the engine mounts and wiring are the same on the rb25det so i can do a swap from rb30 to the rb25det


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

youd probably be better off asking in the skyline forums
http://nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=40


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

The engine mounts are dependent on the vehicle. So if you have a Holden Commodore with an RB30, you would use it's engine mounts on the RB25DET. As long as you stay with the RB series and rwd, it should connect to your vehicles engine mounts.

As far as the wiring, you'll need the RB25DET's wire harness and ECU to run it.


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Sep 29, 2004)

Where are you located and what are you doing with your RB30.. I may be interested in removing from you... :thumbup:


----------



## SkylineDriftingNinja (Aug 26, 2004)

minimefx said:


> Does anybody know if the engine mounts and wiring are the same on the rb25det so i can do a swap from rb30 to the rb25det



May I ask why you are swapping an rb30 for an rb25det? why not turbo the rb30 :waving:


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The R31 Skylines in Japan had the RB30E and the RB20DET and as I remember the mounts were the same but the harness will be different between the RB30 and the RB25. Have you thought about doing the DET head on the RB30? There is a good tutorial on this conversion here;
http://users.esc.net.au/~cobra30/twincam.htm

Troy


----------

